
Google Chrome Beta Now Supports C/C++ - LiveTheDream
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/08/google-officially-announces-cc.php
======
nikcub
A four day old story that is a re-wording of the Google blog post but with
errors added in.

How the hell does this get voted up?

~~~
LiveTheDream
I searched before posting[1] and didn't see anything relevant, so I posted the
story.

In retrospect I should have posted the original link from the chrome blog. I
see someone has already dug the original out and posted it[2].

Anyway, the four day old story never made it onto HN to begin with, so that's
not a valid complaint.

[1]
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=chrome+c%2B...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=chrome+c%2B%2B)
[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2881946>

------
Mithrandir
In case anyone's interested, here's the original story:

[http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/08/building-better-web-
apps-...](http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/08/building-better-web-apps-with-
new.html)

------
ashcairo
A big challenge will be cross-browser support and last time I checked (March),
Mozilla said that they're 'not excited by it'. Source:
[http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1014716/Emerging-
Technologies-R...](http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1014716/Emerging-Technologies-
Review-SOGS-Tech) [~46min]

------
drdaeman
Yuck. ActiveX, just sandboxed and without COM weirdness. The very imagination
that someday we'll see «this website requires x86-64» makes me shiver.

The article is weird, too. NaCl does not run C (or C++ or whatever) code, it
runs native code. C was mentioned as just an example ("... like C or C++
...").

------
ams6110
Running C code in the browser... what could possibly go wrong?

